

Portugal released a webpage to see number of deaths - eloycoto
https://servicos.min-saude.pt/sico/faces/statistics.jsp

======
vasco
I saw this announcement on local news some days ago. There's data from the
past but no easy way to see it at a glance. In any case if you scrape it and
do a nicer interface it could be cool to check things like mortality in the
winter vs summer, decline in crime / road kills. It was announced in a public
safety thingie so I'm guessing its purpose was to track epidemics, just not
sure who is going to use it. Journalists maybe if they can deal with the
shitty UX.

Not complaining though, more access to data is always better.

------
ekianjo
Is there a specific purpose of this tool ? To track epidemies, or weather
related deaths (like in summer)? I can see a number of applications, but the n
size at the scale of Portugal is rather small.

~~~
paulojreis
Well, it's Portugal. Probably someone in some state department wanted to _do a
favour_ to a friend with an IT company.

~~~
orixilus
unless you know something we don't, I think you're jumping into conclusions
too fast.

we (portuguese) _do_ have a tendency of complaining - if you don't have an
open data government policy, it's wrong... the minute you have a tiny fraction
of that data available for you, it's wrong again...

~~~
paulojreis
Assuming you are portuguese: go to
[http://www.base.gov.pt/base2/html/pesquisas/contratos.shtml#...](http://www.base.gov.pt/base2/html/pesquisas/contratos.shtml#pesquisa)
and search for "Administração Central do Sistema de Saúde" (the contracting
entity for this service).

~~~
orixilus
fair enough... from the beginning, I assumed you had more knowledge about this
than the rest of us - and you do :P

------
szatkus
Memento mori.

